
Armin Van Buuren is using the Myo armband - agrant
http://myo.com/arminvanbuuren
======
hoopism
Interesting. Was unaware of this company till I saw some backlash on Hackaday
(and they call out HN for blocking this backlash).

Neat stuff.

[http://hackaday.com/2014/11/18/thalmic-labs-shuts-down-
free-...](http://hackaday.com/2014/11/18/thalmic-labs-shuts-down-free-
developer-access/)

Can anyone address the concerns with the recent shut down of developer access?

~~~
agrant
This aptly-timed blog post might help! [https://www.thalmic.com/blog/big-
data/](https://www.thalmic.com/blog/big-data/)

tl;dr We're officially releasing raw data to developers, for free.

~~~
mmastrac
Interesting. So is this incorrect (from the Hackaday post)?

"Anyone wanting to develop for the Myo now needs to submit an application and
pay Thalmic ... up to $5000 for academic institutions." (inflammatory language
removed)

------
dopamean
What a huge endorsement pull for them. If you don't know already, Armin is one
of the biggest, if not the biggest, names in electronic music. He has had an
enormously successful career playing trance (though that has changed quite a
bit lately) and has the most listened to trance radio show called A State of
Trance. His live shows at music festivals are always well received. Myo could
not have found a better name to have attached to this product.

------
Mithaldu
Here's a video showing what he does with them:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CnUz...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CnUzueLBtR8#t=26)

Can't say i'm particularly impressed, since the delay is quite large and a
kinect could do the same thing.

~~~
agrant
We're working on the latency, but a Kinect actually _can't_ do the same thing
in this situation; too much interference from the stage lightning. (They
actually tried other solutions, like Kinect, before switching to Myo!)

~~~
Mithaldu
To be honest, i don't expect a useful solution to the latency problem. Kinect,
Wii, Sony gyro controllers, Motion Leap, none of these have been able to
reduce latency to a non-noticable level, and getting there would be a bit of a
holy grail.

Good point about the Kinect though, that _is_ interesting.

------
FD3SA
I have high hopes for Thalmic Labs, mainly because it is one of the most
promising companies in the Waterloo region. Sadly, most ambitious Canadian
startups get acquired (e.g. BufferBox) and shut down. We need a few to stick
around if we want Waterloo to become the SV of Canada.

With Blackberry's impending demise, we won't have any large safety net
companies for people to turn to when their startups fail. We need some
companies with enough potential and backbone to grow big and refuse to be
acquired.

All the best to Thalmic Labs, I'm rooting for you guys.

------
LunaSea
And more HN advertisement.

